# Does anyone tow with a Subaru Forrester?



## pizzi (30 April 2011)

How good are they for towing? . Would be towing one horse in lightweight trailer.


----------



## jaquelin (30 April 2011)

You need to check the technical specifications for this auto.  I go on line to one of the Auto Sales web pages (i.e. Parkers), find a model for sale and there should be a page describing the spec of the car in detail, with an additional box called "Tech Specification".  This gives lots of info on engines, etc but IMPORTANTLY also includes towing capacity.  
A lot of people get this wrong.  I saw someone towing with a Honda CRV which has a towing capacity of maybe 1200 kg, which is the weight of an unloaded trailer - not good!  It is really important that you work out the weight of the trailer, plus horse ( or horses) plus water and tack, and ensure the vehicle can cope with the weight.  Good luck!


----------



## jaquelin (30 April 2011)

Update - just went on Parkers - for an 08 or later Forester the max towing weight (braked) is 2000kg, which is a little light, but possible. Check weight of your trailer.  If you only tow one horse, you could probably get away with it.


----------



## Smitty (30 April 2011)

I tow with a 51 plate turbo Forester (kerb weight of 2000 whatsits).  I find it fine as I have an Ifor 401 and a 14.1, although a couple of years ago my ex and I moved a couple of our mares 60 odd miles, the biggest of which was a 15.2 TB and it coped fine.  

Amazingly, I seem to get more MPG when towing


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (30 April 2011)

My sister has always had a Forester - they tow about 2 tonnes so an Ifor and one horse or two small ponies is your max. Tows well and has never had a problem even across some of the rougher fields that are used as 'car parks' for some shows.


----------



## Max123 (30 April 2011)

My friend had one and used it for towing one horse with an IW 511 trailer. Hers was an 2003 car. She never had a problem although I thought it seemed quite low. I was told that the tow bar needed to be 17" high or something for safe towing.


----------



## monkeybum13 (30 April 2011)

Yes, we tow a subaru forester with a rice richardson. Fantastic car - tows wonderfully. We only tow one horse in it but have travelled two smaller horses/ponies in it.

Would highly recommend subarus - we have owned 2 and never had issues


----------

